# Royal Canin Chihuahua dog food (Might be UK only)



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone else use this dog food? They do age weight and even breed specific food for 17 breeds aswell as vet prescribed diets for dogs with special dietry needs.

The breeder had Loki on Purina BETA puppy but the pieces still seemed so big. We had a free sample of royal canin small dog food adult and the pieces were tiny probably three times smaller than BETA and he absolutaly loved the bits we gave him he thought it a treat not just dog food.

So we looked into it on thier web site and were impressed and now are gradualy changing him onto the small breed junior food and he eats then looks at us unimpressed when he realizes there's only BETA left in his bowl lol.

They also do a breed specific food especialy for Chi's does anyone else use this food? It is a little more pricey but is buy one get one free in pets at home at the moment.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

wow - I just looked at how many types they do lol it's insain. I don't know much about it but you can find out more at www.dogfoodanalysis.com.

We are in the UK and order in Orijen.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the review for the Chihuahua type:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1537&cat=all


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

on royal canin's website I think it's www.royalcanin.com but might be .co.uk ( this is just a quick reply by iphone so I haven't double checked) they say the chi specific food has extra protine because they grow faster than big dogs reachine maturity much sooner and it's tastier for fussy chi's and also helps makes their poosmell less bad lol. It did go into lots more detail of course but those bits stuck in my memory.


From what I can gather they do seem far far supperior to other foods on offer and certainly much more specific to different dogs needs.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

It's in the US too, and I used to feed both the puppy and then the chihuahua formula. I thought it was a great food too, but the dog food analysis actually doesn't rate it very high I'm afraid. There are other brands like Orijen and Wellness that fair much better when all the ingredients are analyzed.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, have a look at the dog food analysis site - the content of RC isn't great. Although if it's working for you then that's what matters x


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

He's on mini junior at the moment and for some reason though your link works fine when I try to search for any other it always brings back no results. He's half sheltie so chi specific food wouldn't be for him.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think if you just look at all the Royal Canin products that have been rated, they all come out the same. They are rated on a 0 to 6* basis xx


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Does everyone here go by everything this one web site says for they're food choices then? It's a good idea in theory but seems a little like it could easily be preferential if it's not got any rival services doing the same thing. Are there any other sites simelar? Two heads are better than one after all.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not quite sure, but they are just giving information on what is in the food and when you look at the content you can see that it's not great xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Jetta said:


> Does everyone here go by everything this one web site says for they're food choices then? It's a good idea in theory but seems a little like it could easily be preferential if it's not got any rival services doing the same thing. Are there any other sites simelar? Two heads are better than one after all.


i generally look at the ingredience and through my own research and experience decide if its good enough for mine - Twig didnt get on with RC i thought it was a bit greasy and she was very itchy on it but different dogs react well to different foods


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

The only good dog food we get in saudi is *royal canin* The rest is supermarket food. witch is bad. 

But I order Orijen because thats what a lot recommends.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i used to feed mine that stuff too up until this forum and switched to orijen


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i use royal canin puppy food for dodge its the only one he will eat i dont buy the chihuhua one just the normal puppy as he likes this and i triedf every food on the market even shipped in from the usa


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

tried orijen dodge turned hes nose up and wouldent eat it


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I think the reason so many people rely on that analysis site is because they're just giving the facts -- they're not trying to sell you a particular food. If you read up on good dog food anywhere, it's going to tell you to stay away from corn, because it's too hard to digest. I personally don't go crazy over grain free because Holly didn't tolerate it well, but I do make sure that the grains she gets are the best ones. Before this site, I actually thought that Science Diet was one of the best premium dog foods, but it turns out to be horrible. But if you like a particular food, and your dog does well on it, then that's all that matters.


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

I've used the chihuahua specific Royal Canin - didn't seem to be any better than what I used before so went back to my original which is Burns and my gang are fine and seem to prefer the Burns


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, I switched my Chihuahua's to the breed specific royal canin dog food. They seem to be doing very well on it. They love to eat it, and definitly poop less. I also noticed a difference in their coats. I would reccomend it.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

I use royal canin mini because ive tried every other type of food and zac turns his nose up at it he was getting very skinny untill i put him on this now he is building up good so im sticking with it for the moment i think whatever dog food works for you id rather he eats that rather than not eat at all


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

i've never felt it to be a good food. Nomar (my eldest) was on it as a puppy and i got two free bags when i got him. After one 3.5lb bag he grew tired of it and started picking through other foods. The second bag took me almost six months to get through. A decent size bag of it costs more than a bag of better quality food. I also dont buy into the breed specific foods either. I feel that most of them are just the same food in a different package with a different price. The DFA web site is actually a group of 20ish plus boxer owners who have some nutritional background. so, it's not just one head. it's quite a few. But, if your dog does well of whatever, that's the most important part. Not what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

as irony would have it, we just took Loki for hi second jabs and chip and they gave me a free 2k bag of Royal Canin digest and skn puppy food from the vetinary diet range. I wasn't expecting it they just gave me a big bag free lol.

I've now got 4 bags of food two Royal Canin mini junior, one from the vet and a bag of Purina BETA puppylol.

I don't want to loose all continuity for him thogh so I'll stick with the mini junior and probably give the rest to the dogs home.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Yes, I switched my Chihuahua's to the breed specific royal canin dog food. They seem to be doing very well on it. They love to eat it, and definitly poop less. I also noticed a difference in their coats. I would reccomend it.



royal canin seems to work wonders with a dogs coat i have had no end of comments about dodges nice shiny coat since he has been eating rc regular


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

I've noticed Loki's coats improved a lot since we changed him to it too. Was talking to my partner about it earlier actualy it was getting kinds scruffy looking and I just thought he needed another bath but over the last few days it's become all fluffy and smooth and soft again all of it's own accord, the food's the only thing that's changed.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I use the normal RC, not the chihuahua one, my vet actually said that the basis of the breed specific are all the same anyway, you just pay more. LOL

I have recently tried the arden grange with winning it at crufts but can't say I notice a difference, my lot eat ANYTHING!

I don't know if the analysis sites mean anythign at all as althought RC is not reccommended my lot seem to be absolutely fine on it.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats great to hear as you have show dogs


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

This seems to slate nearly all of the well known makes of dog food - are they based in the US as I don't know hardly any of the brands


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

jesshan said:


> I use the normal RC, not the chihuahua one, my vet actually said that the basis of the breed specific are all the same anyway, you just pay more. LOL
> 
> I have recently tried the arden grange with winning it at crufts but can't say I notice a difference, my lot eat ANYTHING!
> 
> I don't know if the analysis sites mean anythign at all as althought RC is not reccommended my lot seem to be absolutely fine on it.


It's the size of te pieces that first caught my eye because BETA was such big chuncks but RC mini junior's tiny. I'd happpily try other food in the future too but I'm content with the two 3k bags I've got untill they're done lol. It's definatly more cost effective to have a smaller dog.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I put my dogs on this for a while a year ago. The vet recommended it, but they didn't like it one bit. I kenw they were only eating it because it was the only food around, and it took FOREVER to get through that bag, even with Poppet's heafty appetite. From a taste standpoint (I know it's weird but I always taste my dog's food if I change it) it's oddly sweet. Also, the kibble itself is a bit weird. They're light. Really, really light. I stuck my hand in it to scoop some up, and it felt like I was handling packing peanuts.

All in all, I've heard it's a good food, but it's just not for my chis.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

unchienne said:


> I put my dogs on this for a while a year ago. The vet recommended it, but they didn't like it one bit. I kenw they were only eating it because it was the only food around, and it took FOREVER to get through that bag, even with Poppet's heafty appetite. From a taste standpoint (I know it's weird but I always taste my dog's food if I change it) it's oddly sweet. Also, the kibble itself is a bit weird. They're light. Really, really light. I stuck my hand in it to scoop some up, and it felt like I was handling packing peanuts.
> 
> All in all, I've heard it's a good food, but it's just not for my chis.


Fair enough by I mean it's all good and well picking what we think is the very best for our dogs but if they don't like it then we need to find something they do like. Heaven knows we don't always want to eat only what's very very good for us so a balance between and good and yummy too has to be a priority.

Also my other half tastes EVERYTHING Loki eats he said his food tasted a bit like liver. I would like to think he does it to make sure everything's nice for him but he's just too curious he chewed a cod liver oil tablet once, no wait twice you'd think he'd learnt the first time. He thinks raw hide chews are yuck though.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i use this on lexi as it was given to me when i purchased it and have stuck with it. due to get some more so will see if the offer is still on x


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

xxxangelxxx said:


> i use this on lexi as it was given to me when i purchased it and have stuck with it. due to get some more so will see if the offer is still on x


It only started on the 17th of April I think so it should be. Thinking about it I should get another bag maybe adult because 2 for 1 is a saving of about £12 so can't fault that especialy with the recession in full swing.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Jetta said:


> Also my other half tastes EVERYTHING Loki eats he said his food tasted a bit like liver. I would like to think he does it to make sure everything's nice for him but he's just too curious he chewed a cod liver oil tablet once, no wait twice you'd think he'd learnt the first time. He thinks raw hide chews are yuck though.



LOL. Tell him the pig ears are a bit more yummy. I order mine online through a vender who specializes in organic and admit that I was a bit curious as I eat pig ears myself (not the dehydrated kind) and took a nibble. Tastes just like the fresh. Kind of like pork crackling but meatier and without the extra spice. 
I agree with him on the rawhides. Yuck. Reminds me of cooked tripe.

My friends pick on me for trying doggie stuff, but I'm glad I do it. Once, during a financial crunch, I thought about switching from my regular brand to a more generic "premium" brand...basically the brand of a chain of pet stores. The generic brand listed the same ingredients in the same order, but when I took a little nibble, I could clearly feel sand. The kibble was full of sandy grit. I could just imagine what that stuff would do to my dogs' teeth. Other things I noticed was that Hills Science diet tastes a lot like corn. Hardly any meaty flavor there at all. Eukanuba is o.k., so is Iams (don't know since the buyout if the formula is the same though)...Orijen has a strong meat flavor. Royal Canin, as I mentioned before, is oddly sweet and the kibble itself is very light. Like eating popcorn. I won't try wet or moist food though. Must draw the line somewhere.  My dogs love, love, love Cesars, but all I can say about that brand is it smells sort of like potted meat or Spam. Apparently mine and your SO's habits aren't too uncommon because I'm seeing more and more foods at Petsmart and Petco that advertise it's safe for both humans and dogs to enjoy.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I think I get a 15kg RC mini Adult for just under £32 (it has only just gone up as it was £29)


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

RC gave lily the runs far too greasy for her,now on Burns Mini Bites,not at all greasy and small kibble, as she bolts her food down.Will stick with Burns from now on.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

michele said:


> RC gave lily the runs far too greasy for her,now on Burns Mini Bites,not at all greasy and small kibble, as she bolts her food down.Will stick with Burns from now on.



It seems they really are each so different and it definatly seems our little ones will always have the last say on what food they eat. Probably a good thing there's so many brands to choose from.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Jetta said:


> It seems they really are each so different and it definatly seems our little ones will always have the last say on what food they eat. Probably a good thing there's so many brands to choose from.


Yep your right,but i must say the cat has IBS and she's been on RC Sensitivity all her life as that's the only thing she is allowed ,expensive though have to get it from the vets on perscription and she's doing well on it.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

unchienne said:


> LOL. Tell him the pig ears are a bit more yummy. I order mine online through a vender who specializes in organic and admit that I was a bit curious as I eat pig ears myself (not the dehydrated kind) and took a nibble. Tastes just like the fresh. Kind of like pork crackling but meatier and without the extra spice.
> I agree with him on the rawhides. Yuck. Reminds me of cooked tripe.
> 
> My friends pick on me for trying doggie stuff, but I'm glad I do it. Once, during a financial crunch, I thought about switching from my regular brand to a more generic "premium" brand...basically the brand of a chain of pet stores. The generic brand listed the same ingredients in the same order, but when I took a little nibble, I could clearly feel sand. The kibble was full of sandy grit. I could just imagine what that stuff would do to my dogs' teeth. Other things I noticed was that Hills Science diet tastes a lot like corn. Hardly any meaty flavor there at all. Eukanuba is o.k., so is Iams (don't know since the buyout if the formula is the same though)...Orijen has a strong meat flavor. Royal Canin, as I mentioned before, is oddly sweet and the kibble itself is very light. Like eating popcorn. I won't try wet or moist food though. Must draw the line somewhere.  My dogs love, love, love Cesars, but all I can say about that brand is it smells sort of like potted meat or Spam. Apparently mine and your SO's habits aren't too uncommon because I'm seeing more and more foods at Petsmart and Petco that advertise it's safe for both humans and dogs to enjoy.


I read him your post and now he's insistant we get Loki pig ears which I'd said no too because they looked freaky lol. But fair enough if he'll like them I'll give in. They're still hairy though, yuck.

I don't fancy the dry food but when I had cats I thought the felix and sheba smelt lovely and had no avertion to licking my fingers if I got the gravy on me when serving it.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

michele said:


> Yep your right,but i must say the cat has IBS and she's been on RC Sensitivity all her life as that's the only thing she is allowed ,expensive though have to get it from the vets on perscription and she's doing well on it.



Ouch that one is expensive, they sell it on-line too and I think delivery's free on food but not sure if it's any cheaper than your vets.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/dry_cat_food/royal_canin/adult/13472


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Jetta said:


> Ouch that one is expensive, they sell it on-line too and I think delivery's free on food but not sure if it's any cheaper than your vets.
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/dry_cat_food/royal_canin/adult/13472


 Did see it on line ,but there was p.p to pay,will have a look again may be worth it.Thanks for that


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine were both on Hills Science and I recently changed to RC as my girl just wasn't putting weight on and was really picking at her food. Since changing I can honestly say I haven't looked back...my girl is wolfing her food down and slowly putting on weight and my little boy needed to loose weight so he is on a smaller portion and the light version....it is really working...both their coats have always been in good condition so can't say I have noticed a difference.


----------



## heather (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi my dogs have always been fussy eaters and would not eat any DOG food of any description till I tried them on Royal Canin. With all the varieties u are bound to find one to suit your pet. I have now ordered the Sensible as one of mine needs this specifically and it wont do the others any harm either, my new puppy is on the junior at the moment. I didnt know they did one for Chis though, but to late now i have ordered 2 large bags and as i have 3 adult Chis it will take them a while to get through these. By the way I just love this Forum it is full of useful info thanx girls xxxx


----------

